# Ang hindi mo kailangan, huwag mong bilhin



## apsicle

Hi guys! I need your help to translate this sentence in English. I got my own translation though but I don't know if that sounds good. Lol. Just need somebody else's thought on this one. 

*"Ang hindi mo kailangan, huwag mong bilhin,
And hindi mo mabibili, huwag mong kakailanganin."*


Thanks in advance. Cheers!


----------



## rockjon

apsicle said:


> *"Ang hindi mo kailangan, huwag mong bilhin,
> And hindi mo mabibili, huwag mong kakailanganin."*
> Thanks in advance. Cheers!



The way I translate it out to is:
The things you don't need, don't buy them.
The things that you are not able to buy, do not long/yearn for them

I also thought that the "kakailanganin" might be more translated literally as in don't develop a need but I thought that long or yearn sounds a better though it depends on the context you want to achieve.


----------



## bouncingbetty

"Don't buy what you don't need. Don't need what you can't buy."


----------



## apsicle

bouncingbetty said:


> "Don't buy what you don't need. Don't need what you can't buy."


 

Thank you so much *bouncingbetty!* Really appreciate it*.  *


----------



## apsicle

rockjon said:


> The way I translate it out to is:
> The things you don't need, don't buy them.
> The things that you are not able to buy, do not long/yearn for them
> 
> I also thought that the "kakailanganin" might be more translated literally as in don't develop a need but I thought that long or yearn sounds a better though it depends on the context you want to achieve.


 

Thanks for that *rockjon! *


----------



## DotterKat

What you don't need, don't buy.
What you can't afford, don't crave.


----------

